# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نظرتون در مورد زیست "میکرو طلایی "چیه ؟

## a.t.n

سلام 
امیدوارم درسا رو خوب پیش ببرین 
من تعریف کتاب میکرو (زارع) رو شنیده بودم 
خواستم تهیه کنم اما گویا این کتاب بازنویسی نشده اما گاج داره ......
برای همین خواستم بپرسم کتاب میکرو طلایی چه طور کتابیه تا حالا کسی این کتاب رو بررسی کرده ؟ اگه چیزی در مورد این کتاب میدونید بگید ؟
البته بگم که من کتابای خیلی سبز زیست رو دارم حالا میخوام یه منبع دوم تهیه کنم اگه منبع دیگه ای هم پیشنهاد دارید بگید ؟

----------


## Fcbvb

نظری ندارم

----------


## Fcbvb

اگه واقعا خیلی سبز رو داری دیگه سمت کتابه میکرو طلایی نرو! دو منبع ای فقط گیج ترت میکنه! ولی بجاش صب کن کتاب میکرو تست رو بگیر و تست کار کن بیشتر

----------


## a.t.n

> اگه واقعا خیلی سبز رو داری دیگه سمت کتابه میکرو طلایی نرو! دو منبع ای فقط گیج ترت میکنه! ولی بجاش صب کن کتاب میکرو تست رو بگیر و تست کار کن بیشتر


چرا گیج تر ؟متوجه منظورتون از این قسمت نشدم 
اگه این دو کتاب خونده بشه چرا باید این طور اتفاقی بیفته؟!؟!؟ من منظورم اینه خواندن خیلی سبز که تمام شد بعدش میکرو طلایی یا حالا هر کتاب دیگه رو شرو کنم

----------


## a.t.n

:Yahoo (105):

----------


## Dr.Psycho

> سلام 
> امیدوارم درسا رو خوب پیش ببرین 
> من تعریف کتاب میکرو (زارع) رو شنیده بودم 
> خواستم تهیه کنم اما گویا این کتاب بازنویسی نشده اما گاج داره ......
> برای همین خواستم بپرسم کتاب میکرو طلایی چه طور کتابیه تا حالا کسی این کتاب رو بررسی کرده ؟ اگه چیزی در مورد این کتاب میدونید بگید ؟
> البته بگم که من کتابای خیلی سبز زیست رو دارم حالا میخوام یه منبع دوم تهیه کنم اگه منبع دیگه ای هم پیشنهاد دارید بگید ؟


سلام
واقعیت اینه که منابع متعدد اکثر مواقع آدمو گیج میکنه به خصوص اگه دوازدهمی باشین و تایم کمی داشته باشین.
بهترین کار اینه که با یه منبع شروع کنین و اگه دیدین توی بخشی به تسلط نرسیدین اون موقع از منبع دوم استفاده کنین.
درضمن توی زیست فقط از منبع دوم برای تست استفاده کنین وگرنه سردرگم میشین که مثلن کتاب درست نوشته یا درسنامه منبع اول یا دوم.
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## a.t.n

> سلام
> واقعیت اینه که منابع متعدد اکثر مواقع آدمو گیج میکنه به خصوص اگه دوازدهمی باشین و تایم کمی داشته باشین.
> بهترین کار اینه که با یه منبع شروع کنین و اگه دیدین توی بخشی به تسلط نرسیدین اون موقع از منبع دوم استفاده کنین.
> درضمن توی زیست فقط از منبع دوم برای تست استفاده کنین وگرنه سردرگم میشین که مثلن کتاب درست نوشته یا درسنامه منبع اول یا دوم.
> موفق باشید


بله باهاتون موافقم خودمم قصد دارم این کارو کنم 
از منبع دوم فقط تست میزنم
ولی خب منبع دوم نمیدونم چی بگیرم ؟!؟!

----------


## a.t.n

دوستان نظرتون در مورد زیست میکرو طلایی عکس و مکث و متن و مکث گاج چیه ؟

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

> سلام 
> امیدوارم درسا رو خوب پیش ببرین 
> من تعریف کتاب میکرو (زارع) رو شنیده بودم 
> خواستم تهیه کنم اما گویا این کتاب بازنویسی نشده اما گاج داره ......
> برای همین خواستم بپرسم کتاب میکرو طلایی چه طور کتابیه تا حالا کسی این کتاب رو بررسی کرده ؟ اگه چیزی در مورد این کتاب میدونید بگید ؟
> البته بگم که من کتابای خیلی سبز زیست رو دارم حالا میخوام یه منبع دوم تهیه کنم اگه منبع دیگه ای هم پیشنهاد دارید بگید ؟


اگه هنوز کتاب رو نخریدین، میکرو بگیرین به‌جای میکرو طلایی. 
کتاب رو هم از سایت گاج‌مارکت خریداری کنین، ویرایش‌شده هست و مشکلی نداره

----------


## rozhano

> اگه هنوز کتاب رو نخریدین، میکرو بگیرین به‌جای میکرو طلایی. 
> کتاب رو هم از سایت گاج‌مارکت خریداری کنین، ویرایش‌شده هست و مشکلی نداره


سلام تو گاج مارکت ناموجوده هنوز.
ایا کتاب تستی برای دوازدهم تا مهر چاپ میشه؟

----------


## mlt

قرار بود یه فکری هم کنید برای اونایی‌که خریدن.تو کانال گفتید 


> اگه هنوز کتاب رو نخریدین، میکرو بگیرین به‌جای میکرو طلایی. 
> کتاب رو هم از سایت گاج‌مارکت خریداری کنین، ویرایش‌شده هست و مشکلی نداره

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

> سلام تو گاج مارکت ناموجوده هنوز.
> ایا کتاب تستی برای دوازدهم تا مهر چاپ میشه؟


فکر کنم امروز فردا موجود بشه .ایشالا

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

> قرار بود یه فکری هم کنید برای اونایی‌که خریدن.تو کانال گفتید


به‌زودی ایشالا

----------


## a.t.n

> فکر کنم امروز فردا موجود بشه .ایشالا


اینجا چند وقت پیش بچه ها کتاب رو خریده بودن 
اما ویرایش نشده و فقط قیمتش تغییر کرده بود 
یکی از دوستام هم گرفته بود میکرو پایه قسمت دهم رو که کار کرده بود میگفت یک سری جا ها براساس کتاب 96 دهم است و گاج براساس کتاب دهم 97 تغییرات رو اعمال نکرده 
در این صورت خرید کتاب دسته دوم به صرفه تره
الان ما باید چی کار کنیم

----------


## حمید رضا زارع

> اینجا چند وقت پیش بچه ها کتاب رو خریده بودن 
> اما ویرایش نشده و فقط قیمتش تغییر کرده بود 
> یکی از دوستام هم گرفته بود میکرو پایه قسمت دهم رو که کار کرده بود میگفت یک سری جا ها براساس کتاب 96 دهم است و گاج براساس کتاب دهم 97 تغییرات رو اعمال نکرده 
> در این صورت خرید کتاب دسته دوم به صرفه تره


توی کانال توضیح دادم
کتاب رو هم میتونین از گاج مارکت بخرین و مشکلی نداره

----------


## rozhano

> توی کانال توضیح دادم
> کتاب رو هم میتونین از گاج مارکت بخرین و مشکلی نداره


ای کیو زیست میاد امسال اقای زارع؟

----------


## a.t.n

> توی کانال توضیح دادم
> کتاب رو هم میتونین از گاج مارکت بخرین و مشکلی نداره


بله الان به کاربری تون نگاه کردم شما نویسنده این کتاب هستین اما متاسفانه من کانال رو ندارم

----------


## Soheil.si

> توی کانال توضیح دادم
> کتاب رو هم میتونین از گاج مارکت بخرین و مشکلی نداره


میکرو دوازدهم چه تاریخی میاد آقای زارع؟

----------


## a.t.n

دوستان آقای زارع در کنالشون در مورد تغییرا ت چی گفتن ؟اگه کسی میدونه بگه لطفا 
من با لب تاپ میام 
گوشی ندارم که شبکه اجتماعی داشته باشم

----------


## a.t.n

آپ

----------


## Gizish

سلام .آقای زارع میشه بفرمائید مشکل میکرو طلایی ویژه کنکور ۹۹ دقیقا چیه؟ من تازه از نظام قدیم اومدم .واقعا نمی دونم تغییرات کجا و در چه حد بوده .خوب چرا میگید باید کتاب دیگه بخریم؟ یا توی کانال گفتید که اصلا میکرو طلایی رو توصیه نمی کنید.نمیشه تغییرات رو به صورت pdf توی سایت یا کانال بزارید؟ یا اینکه رک و راست بگید ما این کتاب رو بگذاریم کنار و یه کتاب دیگه بخریم.ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین

----------


## _POORYA_

*درسنامه اش که همون درسنامه میکرو عه ، بهتره جلد درسنامه میکرو رو بخرین
تست هاش هم زیاد خوب نیست با توجه به اینکه اکثریت به عنوان منبع دوم میان سراغ میکرو طلایی من پیشنهادم به جاش زیست خیلی سبز ماز یا اگر آی کیو اومد اونه*

----------


## Alirezab

> توی کانال توضیح دادم
> کتاب رو هم میتونین از گاج مارکت بخرین و مشکلی نداره


 سلام میشه ادرس کانالتون رو لطف کنید 
وو اینکه کتاب تست دوازدهم چی شد پس؟>؟

----------

